
Recovered patients show damage in heart after Covid-19 - parentheses
https://www.cardiovascularbusiness.com/topics/cardiovascular-imaging/78-covid-19-patients-heart-damage-recovery
======
parentheses
i'm not entirely certain of the veracity of the source

~~~
rpiguy
The article is summarizing a JAMA study done in Germany. JAMA is well
respected. Their conclusion was less sensational - essentially they say our
findings show 60% of recovered patients had heart inflammation regardless of
pre-existing conditions so there should be more research into cardiac effects
of COVID-19.

There was no indication of actual danger, or any frame of reference to other
infectious viruses (flu and other viruses also cause temporary heart
inflammation).

~~~
drocer88
Linked to in the article, but may be paywalled :
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/2768916)

Key Points: Question What are the cardiovascular effects in unselected
patients with recent coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19)?

Findings: In this cohort study including 100 patients recently recovered from
COVID-19 identified from a COVID-19 test center, cardiac magnetic resonance
imaging revealed cardiac involvement in 78 patients (78%) and ongoing
myocardial inflammation in 60 patients (60%), which was independent of
preexisting conditions, severity and overall course of the acute illness, and
the time from the original diagnosis.

